# Recommend a cheap courier from Belfast to Ireland



## blobert (23 Aug 2007)

Hi folks,

Not sure if this is the relevant section but I was hoping that someone could recommend a good, cheap courier service operating from the north (specifically Belfast) to Ireland (specifically Dublin)?

Using the current company (Parcelforce Ireland 24 service) a small box weighing about 2kg is costing £22!

Seems a bit steep when GLS  will do the same parcel the other way for €9.

Any recommendation would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## BetterBiz (24 Aug 2007)

Fastway seem to cover the whole island of Ireland, and they seem to be good value. Here is there contact in Belfast

OMC Couriers Ltd

5A Antrim Business Park
Antrim, BT41 4LJ

Tel: 048 9448 8181
Fax: 048 9448 8686
E-Mail: nieast@fastwayni.co.uk


----------



## extopia (26 Aug 2007)

Belfast is in Ireland, by the way.


----------



## GeneralZod (26 Aug 2007)

extopia said:


> Belfast is in Ireland, by the way.



yes but what's the postcode for that part of the UK (Dublin), my computer needs it?


----------



## alex green (14 Nov 2007)

a g transport gos to dublin ever day phone 07774937609


----------



## Guest120 (14 Nov 2007)

alex green said:


> a g transport gos to dublin ever day phone 07774937609


Oh look someone with no posts registers to recommend a company!


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2007)

BetterBiz said:


> Fastway seem to cover the whole island of Ireland, and they seem to be good value. Here is there contact in Belfast
> 
> OMC Couriers Ltd
> 
> ...


 
We use them and yes they are very competitively priced but not 100% reliable if that is very important to you.

Their overnight service though supposedly available for about 80% of the country doesn't always deliver overnight - but if that isn't critical (it isn't to us) go for it.


----------

